# How much should I charge for a rod



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

I have started building rods and built a few and now i am starting to sell them how much could i charge to build a rod minus materials.


----------



## IXP Rods (Jul 13, 2010)

Was this a question or a statement? You don't have a value of your time?

"how much could I charge" depends on a number of different things; the first and foremost being the quality and experience with the type of rod being built. Personally, if I don't fish with "X" type rod, I won't build one because I can't guarantee the performance on something that I have little to no experience with.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

IXP Rods said:


> Was this a question or a statement? You don't have a value of your time?
> 
> "how much could I charge" depends on a number of different things; the first and foremost being the quality and experience with the type of rod being built. Personally, if I don't fish with "X" type rod, I won't build one because I can't guarantee the performance on something that I have little to no experience with.


If you read the title, it is a question. He wants to know how much to charge for labor. He is just starting out and doesn't know.

To the OP, it depends on how much work you are putting into each rod. I would say anywhere between $75-150. I am just starting out myself but for the type of work i do, i have come to this conclusion. I may be wrong since I am new at this as well. So if some of the veteran rod builders can chime in and help us out, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree with Dr. Dru. You are not going to get any experience if you don't build a lot of rods. If someone likes your work and is willing to pay somewhere starting at $50 a rod, go for it. It seems to me that a young mind can learn much faster and is not set in his ways like an old man like me. As you progress in your rod building you can charge more for your work. $50 may not seem much but it surely beats mowing lawns for $30.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Give me one and I will test it to see how much it is worth!


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Well my Dad is giving me thirty bucks a rod so it sounds like he is getting the deal of the century Im gonna have to ask for a raise


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Just starting out it would be extremely hard to say. But, it should depend on the quality and amount of work that goes into each build. I would start out with a price (over cost) for a basic build, then go from there based on the amount of work performed on things like thread work, grips, seats, etc.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

After building a rod and its fully cured and ready to fish. Look at it closely and answer the questions below.

Are your guides straight ?

Did you leave any excess glue on the grips or on the threads of the reel seat ?

Did you leave any finger prints from cured epoxy on the blank ?

Are your wraps and trim bands packed together tightly so there are t any gaps showing ?

Did you put as many coats of epoxy as it takes to fully cover your guide or decorative wraps ? You don't want any low or high spots on your wraps nor do you want to feel the texture of the thread. 

These are just a few of the questions to ask yourself if your work is acceptible enough to command a decent profit on your builds. If after looking over your rod and you feel confident that you've taken care of all of the above issues you should be able to get no less than 75.00 up to over a hundred dollars for a simple build.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Materials + 40%
$35 / hour


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

IMHO, I think an hourly rate is not a good measure. If you're good you get more done faster. Some guys just work slower. I say if you're starting out, get at least cost of material +$50-75 or a % for a basic build with basic simple diamond wrap. Don't forget you'll have a buffer in being able to get materials at wholesale pricing if you have access to it. 

I price out rods higher if more complex butt wraps are are asked for (closed wraps etc). Big rods also price out higher because of the extra time involved. As you get better and reputation grows, you can charge more. I don't build rods much any more because basically time now for me is the main opportunity cost. If you are free and/or unemployed, your time is basically free and its cost therefore = zero. Learn the craft. If you're building decent rods and someone is will to pay for the results of your practice, I say go for it and don't worry about the profit at this time. 

Good builders can charge more because it's not just about finish and quality but the craftsmanship involved in its design. Like function, balance, etc... It needs to feel right and fish right in the hands of the user.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Just saying that's how I priced mine


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Cudkilla said:


> IMHO, I think an hourly rate is not a good measure.
> 
> Good builders can charge more because it's not just about finish and quality but the craftsmanship involved in its design. Like function, balance, etc... It needs to feel right and fish right in the hands of the user.


.............exactly... Be sure to know what you're doing and more importantly why you're doing that way. There's more to a sellable product than just the sum of it's parts. A lot goes into a well thought out design and build. There is a lot of difference between a rodbuilder and some one who assembles rods. Good luck.


----------



## stxangler38 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have been building for several years and the way I figure it is my time and skill are worth something and are not free . If you do as I do by turning your own grips , marbling , making decals , and trying to always get the wow factor from the customer then charging them a fair price for your work is only far to them and you . If I have 125.00 in parts plus supplies epoxy , thread preserver , etc and I make the grips from raw material when I am done that is a 300.00 dollar rod . Think of it this way if you are a experienced builder and do good work and using top of the line parts then you are building a rod that meets or exceeds rods , like Waterloo , Laguna , etc and there selling for 325.00 to 400.00 a rod . Also I personally used to do a lot of decorative diamonds and different wraps but unless a customer requests it I will not do it because of the time issue and getting paid for your time If they do want decorative thread wraps the price goes up .


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

I think the easiest way for beginners to price is a % of whatever the parts cost until you figure out how much time is put into each type of decorative wrap. The more time...the more you charge. Then go from there.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Thanks guys yall have helped me alot


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*How Much to Charge for Building Rods*



Big Bay said:


> Well my Dad is giving me thirty bucks a rod so it sounds like he is getting the deal of the century Im gonna have to ask for a raise


Rods for Dad should be no charge but for materials. You can not repay him for time he spent on you.


----------

